# [Guide] 5 Steps to Keep Your Phone Snappy/Lagfree



## p2kmafia

So after a lot of research into making this phone better here is what I have found all compiled into an easy to use manual:
Run a clean odin to ep4d using this file here http://rootzwiki.com...unrooted-12711/ (I reccomend using the .pit file as well for extra security)

place your favorite rom/roms and kernel on your sdcard
upgrade to OTA fp1 and then odin the most recent cwm recovery and BOOT STRAIGHT INTO CWM
factory/data wipe and clear cache and dalvik mount everything (why not) and flash your rom/theme/kernel and most importantly fugu tweak found here http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=981125 but install this LAST.
 2. *This step is for Tweakd 2.x*
install all of the kernel tweaks in tweaktools especially the renice applications tweak
for renice app tweak open the renice file in etc/init.d with a text editor and change out the applications for the ones that you use i.e. go launcher, swiftkeyx, go sms

 3. Download and install script manager and SQLite installer
(troubleshooting can be found in my original thread for SQLite: http://rootzwiki.com...pier-than-ever/)​
use SQLite installer to install SQLite to /system/xbin and then download this script https://www.dropbox....Detailing-1.txt and PLACE IT IN A FOLDER ON THE *SD CARD*
open up script manager and find your detailing script click it and set it as favorite and to run as superuser
press the menu hardkey and go to more > advanced options > scheduler > add a new task > add script (add the detailing script) and it should be set by default to everyday at 0:00 (midnight) > press SAVE

 4. Download and install Gemini app manager and App cache cleaner
use gemini app manager to configure "auto run" apps that run in the background when unneccessary i.e. maps, gemini app manager by long clicking the application and clicking configure "autorun" apps
note when an app is updated/reinstalled your autorun settings are erased
example: maps. open autorun manager and press the menu hard key and click disable app (it will turn all autorun settings to off and then turn on APP Widget Update if you use Beautiful Widgets or similiar for weather based on Location
(you can also enter expert mode and chage system apps autorun settings but USE EXTREME CAUTION)

use App Cache Cleaner to schedule your cache to be cleaned. I schedule it to run every 4 hours but occasionally have to do it myself after using instagram or browsing the internet for a while as they both build cache's quickly.
autuschedule is found in the settings of this app

 5. Lastly, when all else fails and your device is still slow and you've rebootedwiped cache and ran the detailing script 1000 times:
boot into CWM recovery and wipe your dalvik cache and voila good as new.
I usually wipe dalvik once a week to once every two weeks, use at your discretion.

With all of these done, you should have great multi-tasking because of all of the excess ram. Any questions, things I missed pm me or leave a comment. Otherwise enjoy your new phone!

P2K

Edit: I also use juice defender ultimate and average 14 hours with moderate usage on the 4G network just be sure to set up your apps to enable connection or disable it

Edit 2: done some research flipping between the two kernels and have found the stock kernel to be superior, I do recommend undervolting not necessarily underclocking with tegrak ultimate to the values from 100mhz to 1000mhz: -200, -150, -125, -100, -75.* Only clock settings that have been stable for me is to underclock to 800mhz and keep the stock UV settings.*

That is all for now.


----------



## dSlice

Thank you. I do everything except for Gemini, I'll have to try that out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

That one really increases ram


----------



## aaronDroid80

Jrummy's busybox installer can also install sqlite3 if you already have that app and don't want/need another installer app.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## dwitherell

sqlite3 might even be included in tweaked...


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> sqlite3 might even be included in tweaked...


You my friend, never cease to amaze me! 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

dwitherell said:


> sqlite3 might even be included in tweaked...


You know I thought you did that and was so confused when the installer said it was there. Is there any way to implement the things I talked about straight into the rom?


----------



## dwitherell

p2kmafia said:


> You know I thought you did that and was so confused when the installer said it was there. Is there any way to implement the things I talked about straight into the rom?


Yeah I'm pretty sure some of it could work - I'll look into it


----------



## JihadSquad

Jrummy's rom toolbox can replacr gemini too... And it can change specific handlers for each app like device boot and sms recieved.


----------



## dannysk89

How big of an impact does odexing your system apps have on performance? I've been doing that once I know I won't be touching sys files anytime soon. I do it through TiBa.


----------



## shrike1978

dannysk89 said:


> How big of an impact does odexing your system apps have on performance? I've been doing that once I know I won't be touching sys files anytime soon. I do it through TiBa.


Pretty negligible from my experience. It makes more difference on boot times when it has to partially or fully rebuilt the dalvik cache. Either way, the potential for fail when applying themes and updates far outweighs any potential performance increases for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p2kmafia

dwitherell said:


> Jrummy's rom toolbox can replacr gemini too... And it can change specific handlers for each app like device boot and sms recieved.


I think Gemini does those and is free


----------



## tazer2death

Any reason why you use Fugu Tweaks over Ice Cream Fugu?


----------



## JihadSquad

Can someone modify the renice script for our stock apps like phone mms task manager etc? It looks like it is written for aosp.


----------



## JihadSquad

Double post


----------



## dSlice

JihadSquad said:


> Can someone modify the renice script for our stock apps like phone mms task manager etc? It looks like it is written for aosp.


I just checked the data folder and mine match the ones in the renice script.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

tazer2death said:


> Can someone modify the renice script for our stock apps like phone mms task manager etc? It looks like it is written for aosp.


You can modify it yourself. I use fx file manager and can have multiple windows open so I switch back between my data folder and the renice script.


----------



## JihadSquad

dSlice said:


> I just checked the data folder and mine match the ones in the renice script.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Wait its in data? I would assume that for example the phone app would be in system, where there is no com.android.phone.apk.


----------



## dSlice

JihadSquad said:


> Wait its in data? I would assume that for example the phone app would be in system, where there is no com.android.phone.apk.


I should've stated data/data...

It's where you find the names for your programs...









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

-updated the OP-


----------



## psychedup

I was so fed up with my phone, I was ready to chuck it out the window. The battery would completely drain after just a few hours and when it did work it was so slow. I followed the instructions in this post and the difference is amazing! I didn't plug it in at all today and after 9 hours the battery was still at 80%. and there is no lag whatsoever. thanks so much for helping me get it straightened out!


----------



## p2kmafia

After being in your shoes for a year as well I slowly learned, and had to post this for everyone. Glad it works!


----------



## Birthofahero

psychedup said:


> I was so fed up with my phone, I was ready to chuck it out the window. The battery would completely drain after just a few hours and when it did work it was so slow. I followed the instructions in this post and the difference is amazing! I didn't plug it in at all today and after 9 hours the battery was still at 80%. and there is no lag whatsoever. thanks so much for helping me get it straightened out!


¿9hrs at 80%? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

It is possible with very little use


----------



## LoH_Mobius

Now if only I could learn "with very little use"...


----------



## p2kmafia

If I wake up in the morning and unplug my phone but don't touch it or anything I get no power drain whatsoever it just takes a while for the phone to go into deep sleep mode. I wonder if there's a way to change that


----------



## aaronDroid80

Clearing the app cache helped out big time. I'm using a script that's built in to ROM toolbox, then scheduled it to run daily with script manager. I may take things a different route, and set this and the detailing script to run on boot, then schedule a reboot every night.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## hanielserrato

Two questions.. Do you have to be rooted to do this? I dont want to hijack this thread(I think thats what its called) but what rom are you using?


----------



## ashan723

hanielserrato,

1. yes you have to be rooted to do all of the things mentioned. almost everything on this forum, website deals with a rooted phone.
2. I could be wrong, but most are using tweakstock 2.2.


----------



## hanielserrato

Thanks ashan723, I will give root a try and them rom... wish me luck. Ive done this on the droid x, but seems like every phone roots diferently.
Thanks again.


----------



## hanielserrato

I'm back... so I'm kind of lost. The link on step one takes you to a thread that says that process will take you back to full factory unrooted. Another thing I cant seem to comprehend is the "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Run a clean odin to ep4d " and "[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]odin the most recent cwm recovery". How do you odin. Any info would be greatly appreciated.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]edited: I think I found some info on how do odin. But feel free to advice me.[/background]


----------



## p2kmafia

Odin is an application on your pc where you set your phone in download mode (battery out volume down while plugging in usb) then you load the UNROOTED ep4d MAKE SURE TO CHECK YOUR MD5 ON THIS FILE AS THE CLEANER THIS FLASH IS THE BETTER. then once you're in it will auto update to fp1 once this happens you can a) flash CWM the same way you flashed ep4d or







flash tweaked 2.2 odin which should (correct me if i'm wrong) come with CWM if not do step a) tweaked 2.2 is already rooted so you don't have to worry about that. then all of these tweaks should be cake...or gingerbread...hehe


----------



## hanielserrato

Wow I had a scare this weekend when I decided to flash the ep4d file, odin would go through the process of flashing the file to phone but it would only take like 11 seconds and the phone would not boot after that. So after trying over and over I decided to donwload and install from a different place and it finally worked. So after that I installed the ota update, flashed cwm with odin, made a backup and then flashed tweaked 2.2 on using cwm. Well the phone got stuck on the samgung screen. So I decided to restore from the backup I had made. Well the restore gave me an error message and it did not restore. So I had to do the whole thing over again. 
So Im sitting at the las ota update now. But have some questions. I noticed tweaked 2.2 has several options. Theres the tweaked 2.2, then theres one with pbj, and another (cant remember what they are exactly). Can anyone tell me which is better and why, or just the difference? Then theres two options, one for flash with cwm and the other to flash with odin. Which one is recomended? Once again thanks for any info. These forums are great and are the only reason I feel confident enoug mess with my phones.


----------



## p2kmafia

personally i'd flash the regular tweaked without pbj/ext because it is a general concensus that stock kernel runs better than pbj and as for cwm or odin download both and place the cwm zip on your sdcard for later use but for a fresh install use the odin file.

make sure you have taken the ota to fp1 first as tweaked doesn't come with a kernel or radios and *ALWAYS CHECK YOUR MD5 SUMS *(that is why your first ep4d file wouldn't flash correctly)


----------



## hanielserrato

Ok mr mafia... thanks for all your help Im now on tweaked 2.2 and have completed step 1 of your post. Is the boot animation an S or have I gotten the wrong rom? Here I am once again lost. So I come to you for help.
Could you elaborate a little more on step two. What do you recomend doing. Like I said you have been really helpfull and I can really tell my wifes charge is running better

ps: please let me know when I have asked too many questions or have gotten anoying. Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## p2kmafia

I'm not 100% positive but i believe so because that's what mine is right now (the galaxy s boot animation).

as long as you were on fp1 prior to flashing tweaked 2.2 given your md5's matched you should be golden. now go to terminal emulator and type "su" and then "tweaktools" (both without quotes) and it should do it's thing and then you'll probably need to update the script which takes like a second. if your wife uses the touchwiz launcher (don't really recommend) there should be a launcher update if she doesn't don't worry about it. now there should be a link for kernel tweaks press the number corresponding to that listing and install all of the tweaks except the logcat/swap

now the zip-align tweak has a flashable zip to go along with it that we'll flash in a second. first off once all of these have been enabled (should see enabled on each screen after installed) they are located in /system/etc/init.d but if you are running the stock kernel it does not support init.d so you have to download script manager (needed later on in the OP anyways) and locate the files located in that folder. open each one and click run as super user (skull) and boot (gear) press save and exit script manager. go back into tweaktools and locate CWM modifications > misc > n (next page) > 3 (zip align utility) and install that. you should reboot into cwm to flash that zip and it will reboot. initializing will take a little long as script manager has a lot of scripts to run but about a minute max and you should be fine.


----------



## addisontodd

From my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, all of the kernel tweaks require a custom kernel. I've been trying to find one to download and can't seem to find a complete list anywhere. Anyone know where I can find just a general list of kernels for the Charge? Are there best/worst ones, or is that all merely opinion?


----------



## jco23

addisontodd said:


> From my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, all of the kernel tweaks require a custom kernel. I've been trying to find one to download and can't seem to find a complete list anywhere. Anyone know where I can find just a general list of kernels for the Charge? Are there best/worst ones, or is that all merely opinion?


there are a few for FP1, but right now, only stock FP5.
the official latest FP1 is in IMNUTS thread of PBJ.


----------



## p2kmafia

Instead of running a custom kernel which, as of now, IMHO suck. Use script manager to run them at boot just keep them in their original locations. This DOES greatly increase boot time but not by much maybe 30 seconds


----------



## addisontodd

One more thing, I've run into the "Darkly Zipalign" online a few times, and wondered if someone could explain super simply the advantages/disadvantages to doing this via TweakTools? Sorry for so many questions. Thanks for the OP, P2KMafia; already noticing improved performance!


----------



## p2kmafia

it is a very minimal advantage I forget what exactly it does but in to my understanding it sort of, for lack of a better word, "pre-renders" certain aspects of you apps letting them open faster and have better r/w advantages, but like I said it's a minimal advantage just more of a "I can do it so why not" kind of thing.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

p2kmafia said:


> it is a very minimal advantage I forget what exactly it does but in to my understanding it sort of, for lack of a better word, "pre-renders" certain aspects of you apps letting them open faster and have better r/w advantages, but like I said it's a minimal advantage just more of a "I can do it so why not" kind of thing.


I literally think that's the simplest and most understandable explanation I've heard....thanks

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## p2kmafia

Hahahaha I go to ucla. That's the only way to learn things


----------

